# Air pressure for riding



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

What kind of air pressure do you guys run front and rear on 29.5x10 laws for water and mud riding?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I run 7psi front and 5psi rear.... Did it on my 29.5s and currently doin it on the 31s


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I run 7psi front and 5psi rear.... Did it on my 29.5s and currently doin it on the 31s


And you don't have any issues with the bead popping?????

I'm running skinny/wides and anything below 12psi when I hook on something solid---roots/hard edge etc....I allways seem to develop a leak from trash in the bead at the least-----or end up peeling the bead.....

Not to mention the little bit extra ground clearance running 12-15psi gives :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

avenomusduck said:


> And you don't have any issues with the bead popping?????
> 
> :rockn:


 
I dont have any issues with popping the bead on my 31's(skinnys) and i usually run between 2.5 to 3 psi in the rear and 3.5 to 4 psi in the fronts. Being on only 6" wide rims helps me tho.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I run about 5psi all the way around.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i cant run anything below about 9 psi on my 28in Zillas or i will have problems with trash in the bead. i hope that i have less problems with the 30s i just got.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I usually run about 4 to 5 all the way around for riding and about 2 all the way around when I'm racing.. 12 ???? Holy crap !! Man I bet that thing rides ROUGH !!!!! LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> I usually run about 4 to 5 all the way around for riding and about 2 all the way around when I'm racing.. 12 ???? Holy crap !! Man I bet that thing rides ROUGH !!!!! LOL


Yeah 5 is the most I ever run, 3 the least. Can't imagine what 12 would feel like...wow.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

you would think one sharp rock at that pressure that tire would explode


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I ride with 6 all the way around with no problems


----------



## avenomusduck (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting replies guys thanks!
Even when I was running 28 Silverbacks, I had to run at least 12psi....Despite the fact that those Monkeys have a wicked thick bead that I "was told" took 40psi to seat.....

I will also add the fact that I does not seem to matter if old or new tires/rims....the Monkeys were on new STI slashers and the 29.5 laws are on new SS212's....even my old bike -05 Sportsman 500 HO with old ITP rims and new 29.5 Laws would give me fits.....anything under 12 psi and I was either constantly cleaning out bead trash or literally walking the tire off the rim!

For the record I am not a throttle junkie ...I like to let my clutch work and also do not "boondock" ie: beat the brakes off it :bigok:

Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to find a tire gauge that reads below 10psi..


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

When my dad bought his Rubicon from a guy it had 27" 589s and he'd give it some and the whole machine would go sideways no matter what speed he went. Impossible to keep it on the trails. So I asked what his psi was. He says what ever it was when he bought it. Not good I checked [email protected] 32psi Holy S... I put it to 7 all the way around to try and it stayed on the trail.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

jyarber said:


> I need to find a tire gauge that reads below 10psi..


The BF comes with one in the handy dandy tool kit.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I run 8 in the front 5 in back on the brute,, 10 all the way around on the rhino,, and just keep air in honda tires (my sons are always messing with it) autozone has the 1-20 psi gauges.


----------

